
Target hit by nationwide payment outage - hhs
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-target-outages/target-hit-by-nationwide-payment-outage-idUSKCN1TG0M7
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20191731](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20191731)

------
hhs
An update: it looks like all stores are back online. This is the official
message from corporate:

“Target’s registers are fully back online and guests are able to purchase
their merchandise again in all stores. The temporary outage earlier today was
the result of an internal technology issue that lasted for approximately two
hours. Our technology team worked quickly to identify and fix the issue, and
we apologize for the inconvenience and frustration this caused for our guests.
After an initial but thorough review, we can confirm that this was not a data
breach or security-related issue, and no guest information was compromised at
any time. We appreciate all of our store team members who worked quickly to
assist guests and thank everyone involved for their patience.”

[https://corporate.target.com/press/releases/2019/06/target-a...](https://corporate.target.com/press/releases/2019/06/target-
addresses-register-outage-all-stores-
back-o?ref=tgt_soc_yklv8&afid=TW_BR&cpng=Other_Other_pub_GET)

------
ufmace
"Hey guys, I think I just broke Production..."

~~~
tdhz77
Push it out on a Saturday, nobody will notice.

------
symplee
I wonder what the single point of failure was to take out every store
nationwide of a 45 billion dollar company.

~~~
SophieKala
Cloud. Hackers greatest dream to take down a single provider or target and it
all fails.

~~~
jackewiehose
No, "Cloud" is just some service provider. The responsibility is at Target.
They designed this "single point of failure".

------
NetBeck
>The greatest challenge teams faced with developing software for the stores
was figuring out how to effectively build a continuous delivery pipeline to
1,800 deployment targets that was safe and expedient.[1]

[1] [https://tech.target.com/infrastructure/2018/06/20/enter-
unim...](https://tech.target.com/infrastructure/2018/06/20/enter-
unimatrix.html)

------
zomg
not sure what the root cause was, but i'm sure it wasn't dns! xD

------
takanori
Target is down. I repeat, target is down.

